# Overgrown lower jaw



## Tyler1127 (Jun 24, 2019)

Hi,

My Russian Tortoise has an overgrown lower jaw that is getting progressively worse. It's growing out and to the side, it's almost like an overbite but with the lower jaw.

It's very difficult for me to find stuff on this online, most sites take me to overgrown beaks(upper jaws).

Does anyone have any feedback on what's going on here???? I'm most likely taking her to the vet in the near future but I was looking for some general feedback first.

Thanks!!!!
Tyler


----------



## Bee62 (Jun 24, 2019)

Can you please show us a picture from the beak of your tortoise ? We know better what we are talking about having a picture of the issue.


----------



## Tyler1127 (Jun 24, 2019)

Let me know if that helps, thanks!


----------



## Bee62 (Jun 24, 2019)

Ouch ! That is a massive issue. 
Do you know a vet that is a specialist for reptiles where you are living ? Both beaks ( upper and lower ) need to be carefully reduced. I think that can only do a vet.


----------



## Tyler1127 (Jun 24, 2019)

Bee62 said:


> Ouch ! That is a massive issue.
> Do you know a vet that is a specialist for reptiles where you are living ? Both beaks ( upper and lower ) need to be carefully reduced. I think that can only do a vet.


 There are exotic vets in the area, but sometimes it's hard to find a vet that are educated on Tortoises.


----------



## Bee62 (Jun 24, 2019)

Tyler1127 said:


> There are exotic vets in the area, but sometimes it's hard to find a vet that are educated on Tortoises.


Shorten the beak of your tort is not as difficult as giving shots ( for example ). But you must do something to help your tort. The beak will grow longer and longer and the tort will be unable to eat. Good luck.


----------



## Tyler1127 (Jun 24, 2019)

Bee62 said:


> Shorten the beak of your tort is not as difficult as giving shots ( for example ). But you must do something to help your tort. The beak will grow longer and longer and the tort will be unable to eat. Good luck.



I understand, it's definitely something we're going to allow a vet to handle. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Bee62 (Jun 24, 2019)

Tyler1127 said:


> I understand, it's definitely something we're going to allow a vet to handle. Thanks for your help!


It would be nice when you make an update with a picture of your tort after the vet appointment. It will help other members with similiar problems.


----------



## Tyler1127 (Jun 24, 2019)

Bee62 said:


> It would be nice when you make an update with a picture of your tort after the vet appointment. It will help other members with similiar problems.


 Will do!


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 24, 2019)

One of our Manouria tortoises' beak grows like this. I think it has to do with a misaligned jaw. A couple times a year my tortoise partner had to grind it down with a Dremmel tool. . . but, we're talkin' a 50lb tortoise here. I don't think it will be easy to reduce the little Russian's beak, but that's what needs to be done, and for the rest of it's life.


----------

